# Đắp mặt nạ giấy xong có nên rửa mặt? 3 bước đắp mặt nạ giấy dưỡng da



## ynmiraheal (24/2/20)

Để cấp ẩm cho làn da, chị em thường hay sử dụng mặt nạ giấy. Tuy nhiên, đắp mặt nạ giấy sao cho đúng để phát huy hiệu quả của mặt nạ thì lại ít ai biết. Từ khâu lựa chọn thương hiệu mặt nạ mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc đến khâu sử dụng cần được thực hiện chuẩn xác để làn da không bị kích ứng. Tham khảo ngay tất tần tật cách đắp mặt nạ giấy và giải đáp thắc mắc cho chị em.

_





Cách đắp măt nạ giấy lưu ý không để mặt nạ bong tróc, tạo nếp nhăn trên da_​
*Mặt nạ giấy là gì?*
Mặt nạ giấy là sản phẩm hỗ trợ chăm sóc da cho phụ nữ được phát minh tại Hàn Quốc. Mặt nạ giấy được làm từ giấy tẩm dưỡng chất dưỡng da dạng lỏng để sử dụng đắp lên mặt. Lý do cho việc ra đời mặt nạ giấy là nhằm giúp phụ nữ chăm sóc da dễ dàng hơn, không phải mất nhiều thời gian bôi serum lên mặt. Hơn nữa, đắp mặt nạ giấy sẽ giúp cho việc hấp thụ dưỡng chất tốt hơn, dàn trải đều hơn trên khuôn mặt bạn.
Mặt nạ giấy có thể được làm từ cotton, than hoạt tính, cellulose hoặc biocellulose. Gần đây người ta còn sử dụng cả obsidian (đá hắc diện thạch) để thay thế cho than hoạt tính. Dưỡng chất bên trong của mặt nạ giấy có thể là những chất dưỡng ẩm, dưỡng trắng, chống lão hóa, ngăn ngừa mụn, làm mờ vết thâm, nám, sạm, tàn nhang… Tùy theo nhu cầu của người dùng sẽ có những loại mặt nạ phù hợp với bạn.

*3 Bước đắp mặt nạ giấy dưỡng da*
*Bước 1. Làm sạch sâu cho da*
Thông thường các bước làm sạch da mặt sâu chỉ nên thực hiện từ 1-2 lần/tuần tương ứng với 1-2 lần đắp mặt nạ dưỡng da.

Tẩy trang đúng cách cho da ngay cả khi không sử dụng mỹ phẩm. Công đoạn này để loại bỏ các vết bẩn mà sửa rửa mặt không thể rửa trôi đi.
Tẩy tế bào chết tự nhiên cho da để loại bỏ đi lớp sừng và tế bào bẩn
Xông hơi da mặt bằng máy xông hoặc tiến hành tự xông mặt ở nhà. Với vài giọt tinh dầu để giúp da thư giãn, lỗ chân lông được giãn nở để hấp thụ dưỡng chất tốt hơn. 
Dùng bông tẩy trang thấm nước hoa hồng để lau nhẹ mặt. Khi da bắt đầu hơi khô thì tiến hành đắp mặt nạ dưỡng da giấy.






Rửa mặt và làm sạch da là bước không thể thiếu trước khi trang điểm​*Bước 2: Đắp mặt nạ giấy*

Bạn có thể để mặt nạ trong tủ lạnh khoảng 10 phút trước khi dùng sử dụng. Vừa làm mát da lại tạo cảm giác sảng khoái dễ chịu.
Hãy lấy miếng mặt nạ ra khỏi bao nhẹ nhàng đắp lên mặt. Chú ý là mặt nạ phải vừa với trán. Dùng tay trải đều mặt nạ ở bên má, mũi, mắt và cằm.
Dùng đầu ngón tay ấn nhẹ mặt nạ và vuốt cho mặt nạ khít với mặt. Sau 7- 10 phút, dùng tay lật miếng mặt nạ lại. Chờ thêm 10 phút thì tháo mặt nạ xuống.
Rồi dùng tay vỗ nhẹ hoặc massage mặt ở 2 bên má để dưỡng chất thẩm thấu.
*Bước 3: Rửa mặt sạch sau khi đắp mặt nạ*

Bạn dùng nước lạnh rửa sạch mặt để thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông.
Sau đó, đợi 5 – 10 phút sử dụng kem dưỡng da và các sản phẩm chuyên sâu của bạn.
_





Đắp mặt nạ đúng cách giúp tăng cường hiệu suất của mặt nạ_​
*Lưu ý khi đắp mặt nạ giấy*

Nên đầu tư vào các loại mặt nạ có thương hiệu nổi tiếng và uy tín. Nếu da bị mụn thì nên tham khảo các ý kiến từ bác sĩ da liễu và sử dụng mặt nạ Hàn Quốc dược mỹ phẩm như YN Miraheal Calming Mask.
Trước khi đắp mặt nạ, ngoài việc làm sạch thông thường, bạn nên xông hơi để da mềm mịn, lỗ chân lông giãn nở giúp hấp thụ các dưỡng chất tốt hơn.
Thời gian đắp mặt nạ tối ưu là 15-20 phút. Sau khi đắp mặt nạ xong, bạn dùng tay sạch massage mặt nhẹ nhàng từ trong ra ngoài giúp làn da được thư giãn.
Sau khi đắp, nên thực hiện các quy trình chăm sóc da như bình thường. Đặc biệt là sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm để hạn chế tình trạng khô da sau khi sử dụng mặt nạ.
_





Mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm YN Miraheal Calming Mask an toàn với làn da nhạy cảm_​
*Đắp mặt nạ giấy xong có nên rửa mặt?*
Hầu hết, trên phần hướng dẫn sử dụng của các hãng đều không đề cập đến vấn đề có nên rửa mặt lại hay không. Theo các chuyên viên tư vấn, điều này sẽ phụ thuộc vào loại mặt nạ bạn đang sử dụng.
Có một số mặt nạ chứa lượng tinh chất, serum dưỡng da quá đậm đặc, bạn buộc phải rửa sơ lại với nước. Nhưng với một số mặt nạ có dung tích mỏng, dễ thấm sâu vào da hơn thì bạn không cần phải rửa lại với nước.
Tuy nhiên, các chuyên gia vẫn khuyên rằng, vì khí hậu nóng ẩm tại Việt Nam, rất dễ khiến bạn phát sinh mụn, gây ra tình trạng nóng bức và khó chịu trên da. Vậy nên cách tốt nhất là hãy rửa mặt với nước lạnh, không dùng sữa rửa mặt sau khi đắp mặt nạ để loại bỏ bớt các chất dư thừa trên làn da của chúng ta.

*Đắp mặt nạ giấy xong có nên bôi kem dưỡng?*
Câu trả lời là có. Chị em dù sử dụng loại mặt nạ nào thì dùng kem dưỡng da sau khi đắp mặt nạ sẽ đem lại hiệu quả khá rõ rệt sau khi sử dụng. Bên cạnh kem dưỡng da, nhiều sản phẩm trị mụn và các sản phẩm chăm sóc da khác cũng đạt hiệu quả cao hơn sau khi chị em đắp mặt nạ giấy.
Các chuyên gia giải thích nguyên nhân là do:

Hầu hết các loại mặt nạ thường chỉ chăm sóc làn da của chị em ở lớp biểu bì. Các loại kem dưỡng da, dưỡng ẩm mới có thể đi sâu vào cấu trúc dưới da. Chúng chăm sóc các lớp trung bì hoặc hạ bì của da.
Khi đắp mặt nạ giấy, lớp biểu bì da được làm sạch và loại bỏ các chất bẩn. Nhờ đó, kem dưỡng da và các sản phẩm chăm sóc da được thẩm thấu nhanh. Kem dễ dàng đi sâu giúp cho làn da của bạn được mịn màng và săn chắc hơn.
_





Với da nhờn, bạn không nên thoa kem dưỡng qua đêm_​
*Mùa đông có nên đắp mặt nạ giấy không?*
Mùa đông, ngoài việc bổ sung sản phẩm serum hay dầu dưỡng thì các nàng còn sử dụng thêm mặt nạ giấy để giúp cấp ẩm tức thì cho làn da. Sản phẩm làm đẹp này khá tiện dụng, bởi bạn chỉ cần rửa sạch mặt rồi đắp lên da rồi chờ các dưỡng chất thẩm thấu. Nhiều nàng nghĩ rằng đắp mặt nạ càng lâu thì da sẽ càng ngậm nước và căng mịn. Tuy nhiên đây lại chính là sai lầm khiến cho làn da mùa đông không những không căng mịn mà còn bong tróc và nẻ toác.
Vào mùa đông, việc dưỡng chất bị thẩm thấu ngược trở lại này sẽ khiến cho da mất nước trầm trọng và có thể làm cho da khô và nẻ. Các chuyên gia cho rằng thời gian phù hợp để đắp mặt nạ thường từ 10-20 phút. Tùy theo khuyến cáo của mỗi nhà sản xuất, thời điểm tốt nhất để đắp mặt nạ là vào buổi tối.


----------

